# Wire showed up today



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

arni19 said:


> 40,000 meters of nmd showed up on site today for our newest project. An 88 suite hotel. This is my company's first bigger commercial job.
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10382"/>


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

*drools*


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

arni19 said:


> 40,000 meters of nmd showed up on site today for our newest project. An 88 suite hotel. This is my company's first bigger commercial job.
> 
> View attachment 10382


NMD? what?  In my area an 88 suite hotel would be done in MC or conduit. Whats the framing made out of btw?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

meadow said:


> NMD? what?  In my area an 88 suite hotel would be done in MC or conduit. Whats the framing made out of btw?



OP is in Canada. :whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> OP is in Canada. :whistling2:


My bad:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Can I use NMD in NEC jurisdiction? Why ?


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

All wood construction, 4 floors, 2 elevators, pool/waterslide, fitness room. In canada wiring method unless specified is dependant on the building material of the outside walls. The telephone/ data and cable is all in conduit.. Can post more pictures as the project moves along framers have just started on the third floor.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OP is in Canada. :whistling2:


our hotels are framed a little different...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hope you have good locks. I was on a job where a sea container full of wire just like that was completely emptied during the night.

-John


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

stuiec said:


> our hotels are framed a little different...


Lol very good


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Big John said:


> Hope you have good locks. I was on a job where a sea container full of wire just like that was completely emptied during the night.
> 
> -John


Only have one lock on the can , easily could be cut off... Bought a "puck" lock that i use on my trailer doors but the opening on it wouldnt fit over the latch on the sea can. I have added the can to my insurance and have the contents of it insured for $100k. The jobsite is also fenced and locked at night but you never know..


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Get a portable dvr, with a night vision camera. Set it up somewhere out of the way. Added insurance.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Some underground work we did back in september for the hotel.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I was going through my material reqs from 2010 and the hotel I ran used 25k 12/2, 12.5k 12/3,and 12.5k 12/4 romex. The same amount in mc cable.

Sent by my thumbs.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

How many rooms was your hotel? My 40,000 meters includes only the 12/2 and 14/2 for the job i couldnt remember the amounts of 10/2, 12/3, 14/3 or 8/3 off the top of my head... Not nearly as Significant amounts.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The Rope Motel


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

arni19 said:


> 40,000 meters of nmd showed up on site today for our newest project. An 88 suite hotel. This is my company's first bigger commercial job.
> 
> View attachment 10382


I've got to get a trailer like that..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Look at this site. Outdoor motion viewer.

http://www.apprehensions.videofied.com/

Cheap insurance.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

why did they order such small spools?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just itching to be ripped off. I'd leave a rottweiler in there with it.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

you need to make your most junior guy sleep in there. won't help if the just steal the whole container though...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

meadow said:


> NMD? what?  In my area an 88 suite hotel would be done in MC or conduit. Whats the framing made out of btw?


Not always required under the NEC


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

arni19 said:


> 40,000 meters of nmd showed up on site today for our newest project. An 88 suite hotel. This is my company's first bigger commercial job.
> 
> View attachment 10382


Never have so much copper shipped to the job, let the supply house sit on it.

Order what you will use in a week or so at a time.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Boy oh boy......that sure would make an awful pretty fire out in the back yard. :whistling2:


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Never have so much copper shipped to the job, let the supply house sit on it.
> 
> Order what you will use in a week or so at a time.


This copper will be gone in month- month and a half. The supply house will sit on it but it is priced the day its shipped i dont want to pay fluxuations in copper pricing. Those are the biggest reels in canada as well (150m) for nmd.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

arni19 said:


> This copper will be gone in month- month and a half. The supply house will sit on it but it is priced the day its shipped i dont want to pay fluxuations in copper pricing. Those are the biggest reels in canada as well (150m) for nmd.



Paying for it at today's price and having it delivered over the next month are two separate issues.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

How many circuits per room and what will 14-2 be used for? 


Post some pics, Ive never done anything Canadian.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

meadow said:


> How many circuits per room and what will 14-2 be used for?
> 
> 
> Post some pics, Ive never done anything Canadian.



Start off with a six pack of molson golden asap.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

arni19 said:


> 40,000 meters


Meters?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Meters?


 Our cable is usually on reels of 75 meters, or 150 meters. 

Our Prime Minister of a few years ago, decided that we should switch to the metric system. 

I'm old school, I still use feet and inches!

Too old to change now!:wheelchair:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Our cable is usually on reels of 75 meters, or 150 meters.
> 
> Our Prime Minister of a few years ago, decided that we should switch to the metric system.
> 
> ...


On my trip to Canada I observed that most Canadians still used the Imperial system in conversation. Of course that was just anecdotal observation and means nothing, but there you go.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Start off with a six pack of molson golden asap.


Nah. That stuff is for tourists. Sleemans or Keiths


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Peter D said:


> On my trip to Canada I observed that most Canadians still used the Imperial system in conversation. Of course that was just anecdotal observation and means nothing, but there you go.


Feet and inches sure but your driver's license will have cm for height. You'll hear some older people talk in miles but for the most part and on signs it is km. You'll see all grams and kg on packages but people still talk in lbs sometimes. The only thing that I see hard and fast is ml and litres and of course Celsius for temperature.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

In the states they would have to post armed guards to protect it from the copper thieves. Many guards.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

True enough. Saw one of those containers have 4 locks on the door and every one of them beat off inside the shop's back fence no less. Fortunately it was full of light fixtures that they left. At least one pissed off thief for sure.


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Start off with a six pack of molson golden asap.



Golson Moldon. 

Come on, someone else has to be old enough to remember those commercials.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

meadow said:


> How many circuits per room and what will 14-2 be used for?
> 
> Post some pics, Ive never done anything Canadian.


Average 6-8 circuits per room. Half of the rooms have sub panels in them, therefore those rooms will be ran in 14 awg.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

arni19 said:


> This copper will be gone in month- month and a half. The supply house will sit on it but it is priced the day its shipped i dont want to pay fluxuations in copper pricing.


You said this was one of the first big jobs, the past 15 years I have worked for companies that only do larger work.

This is how we would do it, what you do is obviously up to you.

Assume we have already bid and won the job, at this point a foreman is selected and the foreman will then do a job take off, his mission is to create a stock list of everything he will need for the job from start to finish. They do there best, no one gets it perfect but the closer the better.

Now that stock list is shopped around to a number of supply houses, they return their best numbers on the entire list, we may try to fight one supply house against another to beat this price down.

Once we have selected the supply house we lock that price in firm, from that point on the foreman orders only the items on the list from that supply house as he needs it and we only pay for it as it arrives at the locked in price for that job.

Now if extras happen or the foreman missed items those will be shopped out separately because they will be out side the locked in price.

The savings can be huge and the less stock on the job waiting to be stolen the better. Even with cheap stock, if you have 100 cases of single gang boxes you are much less likely to notice if someone walks off with a couple of case then if you only had 5 case on the job. 

But everyone has to find the way that works for them, good luck.

BTW, just putting a pad lock on a conex box is not much security we buy these for them.











http://www.eagleleasing.com/accessories/container_locks.aspx


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Just itching to be ripped off. I'd leave a rottweiler in there with it.


They would just kill the dog..


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Thomps said:


> Golson Moldon.
> 
> Come on, someone else has to be old enough to remember those commercials.


I remember those commercials.........they were pretty funny. Had to be late 80"s early 90's. I remember when we first got molson ice...... That was popular stuff when it first came out.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Who makes your NMD up in Canada, eh?


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Most our nmd wire comes from nexans, bbq that container lock looks great im gunna look into one. As for how we took this job on same method you mentioned other then we took the material take off and seperated it into rough material, and finish material. We ordered all the rough material as i donnot have time or want to make time to making sure my guys are stocked with supplies weekly... Too much else on the go for that. Regardless the material in that can is insured for theft, i am not too concerned about it.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

arni19 said:


> Average 6-8 circuits per room. Half of the rooms have sub panels in them, therefore those rooms will be ran in 14 awg.


Sounds good. Wouldnt it be easier and cheaper to have a larger panel in the common hallway? That way a single 84 space panel can feed 14 rooms without the added equipment? :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Meters?


40,000 meters = 131,233.595 feet

131,233.595 feet = 24.854 miles

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> 40,000 meters = 131,233.595 feet
> 
> 131,233.595 feet = 24.854 miles
> 
> ...


I think he's just sickened by the fact that the whole rest of the world uses metres more so than caring how many feet are in 40km.


----------



## falconc12 (Sep 9, 2011)

meadow said:


> Sounds good. Wouldnt it be easier and cheaper to have a larger panel in the common hallway? That way a single 84 space panel can feed 14 rooms without the added equipment? :whistling2:


Not always the best option because when its not done in conduit where its easy to get home runs to the panel. Each of those 8 cicuit units would have a home run 8 times would be a pain. You would also have to consider the voltage drop depending on how big the hotel gets.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Wood framing and NM cable in a hotel..... sounds like a residential project :jester:


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Erg... Crew caught the framers... Framers are just starting the 4 th floor but missing back framing in half 2 nd floor suites and 3 rd floor, trying to get shell closed in before we get more snow and colder weather .. Makes sense. Crawlspace wiring for them all next week...


----------



## Scott Paullin (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: lot of copper*



480sparky said:


> Paying for it at today's price and having it delivered over the next month are two separate issues.


get a storage rental unit offsite to store what you don't need, store it after hours for low visibility


----------



## John up North (Nov 6, 2011)

Thomps said:


> Golson Moldon.
> 
> Come on, someone else has to be old enough to remember those commercials.


And a gottle of bolson molgon.
"The smooth one..."


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Scott Paullin said:


> get a storage rental unit offsite to store what you don't need, store it after hours for low visibility


Why not just lock in the price today but let the supply house sit on it until it is needed?


----------



## John up North (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd be inclined to put an electrical 'closet' on each floor with a panel in it. Pipe to the panels, and if you really prefer nmd then run that to the rooms. I'd probably want to pipe to a junction box in each room.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

falconc12 said:


> Not always the best option because when its not done in conduit where its easy to get home runs to the panel. Each of those 8 cicuit units would have a home run 8 times would be a pain. You would also have to consider the voltage drop depending on how big the hotel gets.


 
Interesting concept. Did a Hampton Inn about 94 rooms and the majority of that was from the first floor electric room. Pain in the a..

If this is a resort type place with a kitchen/suite set up in each room I could see the sub-panel set-up that way. What size are these sub-panels?


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You said this was one of the first big jobs, the past 15 years I have worked for companies that only do larger work.
> 
> This is how we would do it, what you do is obviously up to you.
> 
> ...


 
BBQ, 

Cool container locks:thumbsup: Now I just have to get the guys to use it:whistling2: A few months ago they left the box open on a night job and a large hilta drill went missing

Like your job breakdown, sad thing is my foremen can not think ahead like that. I have 4k feet of pipe held back on a 10k order for a job and the formen said he didn't need it. Sent it to the job last week and they are working out of that bundle now:laughing:

My supply houses don't want to work off that locked in price for a job. I usually quote out the jobs in lots. And always send the material to the job after the first of the month:thumbsup:


----------

